# New Speedlight Flash?



## ashah214 (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone hear anything on whether a new Speedlight might be announced along with all the other goodies for Canon Expo and/or Photokina?


----------



## Jaszek (Jul 29, 2010)

Wrong section, but I did hear of something popping up. Might be a 580EXii replacement.


----------



## Talbert121 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have included just the top brands in the market as, in my opinion, if you were to use a very cheap 3rd party flash unit, you would only end up buying a better one later anyway. If a flashgun does not do what you want and produces poor photography, it can be frustrating and you tend to blame yourself for the results. Invest in a decent unit and you will never leave home without it!
If you are looking at the Excellent Canon 580 EX II, the Sigma EF 530 DG Super matches it pretty well at a much lower cost. I have used both and there is not much between them in terms on functionality and quality.


----------

